# 2 Fatties w/ Qview



## the dude abides (Mar 23, 2009)

Had another weekend of great weather so I decided to do a couple of fatties.  One is a pizza style fatty like the one I did last weekend.  Mostly to get rid of some ingredients that would go bad soon.  I made a couple of twists to it (like freshly sliced mozzerela instead of shredded packaged cheese).  

The other is my new favorite (granted I've only made 3 of these) a breakfast fatty with freshly grated smoked gouda cheese.  I'd love to hear what everybody thinks.

Here we go...

The pizza fatty was 1 lb of Bob Evans Sage flavored sausage
The breakfast fatty was Bob Evans original flavor






Sage sausage rolled out and getting ready to fill the pizza fatty





first a dusting of store bought (JB's Fat Boy) rub and some pizza sauce and raw diced onion





followed up with fresh spinich and marinated portabella mushrooms and sliced red peppers





finally some sliced fresh mozzerela and freshly grated mild chedder





I don't have picts but then rolled and wrapped in bacon. 

Now on to my new favorite THE BREAKFAST FATTY

First a quarter of an onion, diced and cooked just til soft





...add a healthy handful of strips of ham





...add 4 eggs scrambled with a little milk





then I put the whole mess in the fridge to cool down since I wouldn't be putting the fatty on for a couple of hours.

Now all rolled out and ingredients added.  I've also put on the freshly grated smoked gouda (its a so good-a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) and a little left over cheddar.





I smoked these for about 2 1/2 hours at around 250 and they were fantastic.  There we 6 of us there and we could've eaten 4 of the breakfast one.





Sorry for forgetting to take a pict of the slice.

Enjoy


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good, nice stuffing choices.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

They both sound and look good.


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good, personally I pull the stems off of baby spinach. Some people do and some don't. That is just the way I was taught back in culinary school.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Yummy!  It's been to long since I had a fatty.  Might just have to try the breakfast one.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 23, 2009)

Look great Dude, haven't tried a breakfast one yet, got any leftovers?


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 23, 2009)

I highly recommend the breakfast version and I definetly suggest the smoked gouda cheese.  And don't be shy with it!  The flavor combo was so good.  

Sorry man none left.  We were practically licking the serving dish.

Didn't know you were supposed to cut the stems off the spinich.  Thanks for the info.  Are they bitter or something?  Or is it for presentation?  Because once they cooked down I didn't notice any texture differences or anything.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 24, 2009)

Good looking fatties Dude! The trouble with fatties, you never have enough. I have found that they reheat really well, so I try to overestimate...ya' know, in case there actually is a leftover!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pics there Dude!
Those are some fine fatties...WTG!!


----------



## oregonsmoker (Mar 24, 2009)

Those look great!  I have made a breakfast fatty before and it was good but I really want to try the pizza version.


----------



## erain (Mar 24, 2009)

way to go dude, yano i made a ton a fattys before even trying a breakfast fatty myself. always thought what could be so special about that???  well one day i think last august i made my first breakfast fatty and they indeed are awesome!!!  thks for sharing man, great job!!!


----------



## porked (Apr 28, 2009)

Definitely lookin' nice, like the breakfast thing. Great job Dude.


----------



## rivet (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent fatties, as usual Dude. I really liked the idea of Gouda...that's a great cheese. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pignit (Apr 28, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------

